# CPU overheating on macbook pro mid 2012



## SLACKER (Apr 7, 2020)

hello
I've installed FreeBSD 12.1 release on macbook pro mid 2012 13" without nvidia or amd graphics card , and soon the CPU are overheating.
Just after I start the computer, in console mode, the CPU are around 62°C.
When I run XFCE (with no other program), the CPU rise 70°C.
in mac os 55°C to 62°C

Actually, I don't know what to do next... What can I do to investigate why my CPU are overheating ?

Thanks a lot...


----------



## trev (Apr 10, 2020)

A couple of possible solutions that I've used on Apple Mac minis running  FreeSBD over the years:

1. If your Intel CPU has a turbo mode as most Apple CPUs are wont to do these days, then the answer may be to simply disable turbo mode. This can be done with powerd.

2. If your MacBook has a supported asmc(4)  (Apple System Management Controller) device driver (it is a loadable kernel module, so no need to recompile a custom kernel), then you can set the minimum fan speed more aggressively than Apple does by default. asmc will also report the various temperatures so you could setup a script to increase/decrease minimum fan speed according to temperature.


----------

